# Nos



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

i know its been posted but i cant find anything on a jdm engine. i have a jdm sr20 and want to know what size shot to use on it. Has anyone done it or know what would be good?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wet shot 50, 75 and 100 is pushing it, can be done safely, but not recommended.

And personally, probably alot of people will say, dont run dry shots, especially if you had to ask a question like this.

Take Care.

P.S. Use the SEARCH FEATURE


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

i do have an nx wet shot but i was asking more along the lines of what size nozzles to use on it? i would of thought someone has done it on a jdm engine and has tried different nozzles to get the best out of it. since it doesn't have the emissions stuff.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kaotekXe said:


> i do have an nx wet shot but i was asking more along the lines of what size nozzles to use on it? i would of thought someone has done it on a jdm engine and has tried different nozzles to get the best out of it. since it doesn't have the emissions stuff.



Lack of emissions stuff makes no difference in terms of what nozzle to use. Figure out what size shot you want to run and use the appropriate sized nozzle. Does their site not help you with that?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

you may also want to check out sr20forum.com as im sure they would have the information you need


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Better yet, just CALL NX and ask them.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Better yet, just CALL NX and ask them.


Agreed, they built up an S15 and ran *nitrous* on it (NOS is a company that sells nitrous oxide equipment, and a shitty one at that, IMO).

Sometimes the owner of NX answers the phone himself, and most, if not all the techs there are racers.


----------

